# Is Ruben actually Batman?



## etexas (Jan 13, 2010)

Hmmmm...real....confused....something else.....lets decide!


----------



## Ivan (Jan 13, 2010)

etexas said:


> Hmmmm...real....confused....something else.....lets decide!



What proof do you have that he is *NOT* Batman


----------



## Honor (Jan 13, 2010)

i don't know if he's Batman but I DO know he's a a sandwich


----------



## Mushroom (Jan 13, 2010)

Of course he is. Who else _could_ he be?


----------



## AThornquist (Jan 13, 2010)

I think it's all relative. I mean, what _is_ a Batman, anyway?


----------



## Mindaboo (Jan 13, 2010)

My kids think he is Batman and I believe it too!!!


----------



## Philip (Jan 13, 2010)

If he were a Batman
Ya-ba-di-ba-di-ba-di-ba-di-ba-di-ba-di-ba-dum . . .


----------



## Curt (Jan 13, 2010)

Have any of you ever seen Rueben and Batman together? I rest my case.


----------



## etexas (Jan 13, 2010)

Curt said:


> Have any of you ever seen Rueben and Batman together? I rest my case.


 A strong argument!!!


----------



## Berean (Jan 13, 2010)

And that would make Heidi


----------



## a mere housewife (Jan 13, 2010)

Holy Guacamole, no. There's no clown collar on that suit, Norm. I don't go anywhere without my clown collar. And there are no horns on her head -- how can I be seen in public without horns? Besides I fear that woman badly needs a burka. And probably some sort of surplice. And over that, she could wear a tasteful sportcoat. And the clear jellies with the leopard print soles (accessories are so important).


----------



## TimV (Jan 14, 2010)

Heidi, do you have a sister?


----------



## py3ak (Jan 14, 2010)

Harley may have sisters, but she has no equals.


----------



## Berean (Jan 14, 2010)

Heidi, I realize that you do have your own unique costume wardrobe, known only to Ruben. Or perhaps there are things you wear only when Ruben is absent?


----------



## a mere housewife (Jan 14, 2010)

When Puddin is away the mice will play. I sometimes put on all the outerwear in the closet and perambulate around the apartment with my horns in curlers. It's a little disconcerting for postal employees who come to the door.

Tim, my sisters are only my inferiors in wreaking havoc, and fashion sense.


----------



## Augusta (Jan 14, 2010)

Of course he's Batman! *whispers* just go along with it Max, just humor Ruben in this, it's a harmless fantasy.


----------



## Andres (Jan 14, 2010)

well here's me:


----------



## etexas (Jan 14, 2010)

AThornquist said:


> I think it's all relative. I mean, what _is_ a Batman, anyway?


"Shut your filthy mouth!"


----------



## etexas (Jan 14, 2010)

etexas said:


> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's all relative. I mean, what _is_ a Batman, anyway?
> ...


 Sorry I exploded! You sounded like you held to a Neo-Orthodox view of Batman. I just....blew out man!


----------



## etexas (Jan 14, 2010)

If he IS Batman....is it a thing he conceals from Heidi lest she worry????????


----------



## a mere housewife (Jan 14, 2010)

And if so, what if I conceal that I know he doesn't let me know he's Batman, so that he won't worry that I'll worry? And what if he keeps from me that he knows that I know that he doesn't let me know, so that I won't worry that he worries that I'll worry? The marriage could be a tissue of lies.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 14, 2010)

a mere housewife said:


> Holy Guacamole, no. There's no clown collar on that suit, Norm. I don't go anywhere without my clown collar. And there are no horns on her head -- how can I be seen in public without horns? Besides I fear that woman badly needs a burka. And probably some sort of surplice. And over that, she could wear a tasteful sportcoat. And the clear jellies with the leopard print soles (accessories are so important).


 
As for Ruben . . . yes he THINKS he is Batman and his doctors say that it would be good for us to go along with him at this stage. Most of the best psychotropics take a few weeks to kick in fully.

But, with respect to Heidi . . . don't buy the phony ingenue clap-trap. When I last saw her in Indiana, she was stumbling out of a van, amid a fog of purple haze, unable to walk a straight line, with her eyes rolling back in her head (Courtney Love like), reeking of cheap liquor, bad perfume, and stale smoke, with the most outrageous "tats" all over her legs and arms, cursing like a drunken sailor (apologies to sailors), rolling some little kid for his allowance in the parking lot of some seedy establishment, lifting purses from feeble old women, and making rude noises while she ate.

Oh . . . wait . . . hold on a minute here . . . WOW! I really must remember to take MY meds in the morning. The only part of the last paragraph that is accurate is the part about getting out of a van. Whoo! Having another one of those 60s flashbacks. Nevermind. It happens every time one of my childhood superhero characters gets mentioned.


----------



## etexas (Jan 14, 2010)

a mere housewife said:


> And if so, what if I conceal that I know he doesn't let me know he's Batman, so that he won't worry that I'll worry? And what if he keeps from me that he knows that I know that he doesn't let me know, so that I won't worry that he worries that I'll worry? The marriage could be a tissue of lies.


Heidi.....kiddo...that made my head spin...I ned coffee! LOL!


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 14, 2010)

I met with Ruben and Heidi once and took pictures of Ruben (not Heidi, cf. post above). But, in my old age, I cannot remember which one is the real picture???


----------



## a mere housewife (Jan 14, 2010)

That had us both laughing out loud Dennis. Thank you.


----------



## etexas (Jan 14, 2010)

a mere housewife said:


> That had us both laughing out loud Dennis. Thank you.


 Denis! Those are GREAT!!!!


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 14, 2010)

AThornquist said:


> I think it's all relative. I mean, what _is_ a Batman, anyway?


 
A batman is a batboy that reaches his 18th birthday. Go Yankees !!!


----------



## etexas (Jan 14, 2010)

Would he be the 70's TV series Batman, the Keaton Batman, or the newer Batman...


----------



## TimV (Jan 14, 2010)

Since the editing, my post sounds gay.


----------



## py3ak (Jan 14, 2010)

Tim, you obviously don't know that behind the mask of the phantasm lies the lovely face of Andrea Beaumont. She's out of reach now, so it's fine that I'm letting you in on this.


----------



## Peairtach (Jan 15, 2010)

It's likely Ruben has some kind of interest in Batman, unless he chose his avatar at random. Maybe he likes going to church dressed as Batman?


----------



## etexas (Jan 15, 2010)

py3ak said:


> Tim, you obviously don't know that behind the mask of the phantasm lies the lovely face of Andrea Beaumont. She's out of reach now, so it's fine that I'm letting you in on this.


 Good save!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 15, 2010)

Richard Tallach said:


> It's likely Ruben has some kind of interest in Batman, unless he chose his avatar at random. Maybe he likes going to church dressed as Batman?


 
Are you kidding? Ever since he got into an argument with his pastor over the necessity of imposing church discipline upon anyone who thought that the vav consecutive in Hebrew could permissibly be taken as a mere conversive, Ruben and Heidi have been attending the church of the "100% Pure and Holy Calvinistic Doctrinally Precise We Two Only Universal Fellowship in the Bond of Christian Unity and Love" in their basement. Having only two members (one who is ineligible to vote) has certainly cut down on the church conflicts so common in my Baptist experience. However, rumor has it that one member sent Ruben an anonymous letter challenging the board's decision on the matter of an annual "worship servcie" honoring Batman.

Pray for their church. There are rumors. Just saying . . .


----------



## a mere housewife (Jan 15, 2010)

Actually Dennis, conflicts escalate as the church is split down the middle on a decision over new carpet in the basement: one of the members is threatening to set up a rival church in an upper room, taking half the membership with her. The anonymous letter failed: the minister still wears a cape in the pulpit, violating the conscience of half the membership, who do not believe the RPW allows for liturgical vestments.


----------



## etexas (Jan 15, 2010)

a mere housewife said:


> Actually Dennis, conflicts escalate as the church is split down the middle on a decision over new carpet in the basement: one of the members is threatening to set up a rival church in an upper room, taking half the membership with her. The anonymous letter failed: the minister still wears a cape in the pulpit, violating the conscience of half the membership, who do not believe the RPW allows for liturgical vestments.


Heidi? I thought Ruben said the issue was a "little" damage caused by the grapples he kept using on the walls and ceiling???


----------



## py3ak (Jan 15, 2010)

If you'd ever heard Green Lantern preach you'd be grateful to have Batman in the pulpit.


----------



## etexas (Jan 16, 2010)

I take my bump allowance for RUBEN's poll.......


----------

